# Recipes to make things taste a little better



## xxxcaptjackxxx (Aug 16, 2007)

Heres a few sites with recipes for bodybuilders.....some sound good....ill have to try them

http://www.bbrecipes.com/

http://www.johnberardi.com/articles/recipes/brief_history_of_oats.htm

http://www.johnberardi.com/articles/recipes/beyond_1.htm

http://www.johnberardi.com/articles/recipes/beyond_2.htm

Searchable Fast Food Data Base for lunch on the go.....

http://www.dietfacts.com/fastfood.asp


----------



## ASHOP (Oct 16, 2007)

xxxcaptjackxxx said:
			
		

> Heres a few sites with recipes for bodybuilders.....some sound good....ill have to try them
> 
> http://www.bbrecipes.com/
> 
> ...




You are the man with all the good data. I lov finding differnet ways to spice my food up and make it tastier.


----------

